# Vaporesso Together We Can Campaign



## Hooked (22/1/21)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vaporesso-together-we-can/

"The _Vaporesso Together We Can_ campaign has been launched and hopes to bring ‘_confidence and unity_‘ to the world of vaping.

Vaporesso believes vape shops are the ‘_pillars_‘ of the vaping global community and as such the company wants shops to have their voices heard through better communication.

They’ve created the Power Shop scheme and want to forge better links between manufacturers, shops, and consumers.

Vaporesso say it will support all vape shops within the scheme offering advice on sales and marketing and in these trying COVID-19 times, be on hand to offer help on supplies and other issues facing business owners.

It’s hoped that vape shops in the scheme will team up offering support to each other too.

Vape shop owners looking for more info should head to the Vaporesso Powershop web page.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------

